# Quelle est votre autonomie?



## Verbo (12 Avril 2003)

Moi, avec un iBook 800 12" (6 mois)
10.2.5
sur internet, avec les perforamances réglés au max, je fais +ou- 2:15 h.

il me semble que c'était plus avant, (avant 10.2.4 ou peut-être est-ce ma batterie qui s'use...)

et vous?


----------



## decoris (12 Avril 2003)

avec un ibook 500, je faisais : 
4h sous os 9
3h15 sous X.2
1h sous X.2.4
23'36 sous X.2.5

sur safari et avec itunes qui tourne, exclusivement...


----------



## decoris (12 Avril 2003)

évidemment, c'est parceque ma batterie est foutue, grace à X.2.4


----------



## Sebang (12 Avril 2003)

iBook 800 12", Décembre 2002.
10.2.5
Mail + Safari + iChat + souris optique sans fil + iTunes (en gros, les applis qui restent tout le temps ouvertes, s'ajoutent d'autres de temps en temps)

Luminosité de l'écran à fond et tout réglages à fond = 3h20
Luminosité de l'écran au minimum, tout au minimum = 4h50

Aucun problème de batterie à cause de 10.2.4... Pas de bol les gens...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : mise à jour de l'autonomie à fond.


----------



## memoryjar (12 Avril 2003)

mon maxi à été 5h30

le contraste au mini, en mode d'énergie lecteur dvd.

Juste à faire du texte sur openoffice, acrobat reader, antidote...

au moins 4 heures avec itunes, safari, luminosité normale (50%).


----------



## decoris (13 Avril 2003)

t'as un ibook 14 je suppose...


----------



## florentdesvosges (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * évidemment, c'est parceque ma batterie est foutue, grace à X.2.4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

penses-tu vraimenbt qu'une maj software (10.2.4) peut dégrader du hardware (ta batterie) de façon irrémédiable ??

Est-ce que tu as essayé de rebooter sous 9 ? Qu'est-ce que cela donne ??


----------



## decoris (13 Avril 2003)

ben oui... X.2.4 vidait ma batterie en 1h, et à force de la vider complètement, ça a fini par la foutre en l'air!
maintenant j'ai, aussi bien dans 9 que dans X, une quarantaine de minute au mieux...


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * ben oui... X.2.4 vidait ma batterie en 1h, et à force de la vider complètement, ça a fini par la foutre en l'air!
maintenant j'ai, aussi bien dans 9 que dans X, une quarantaine de minute au mieux...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et l'autonomie de ton DELL, elle est de combien?
Tu as beaucoup de chance d'avoir bénéficié du programme de changement des batteries Dell. Pour en changer 250000, il devait y avoir un sacré problème. Bien sur, il n'y a pas eu d'accident...à force de trop chauffer.

Il y a que toi qui a des problèmes d'autonomie sur un Mac.


----------



## FatMike (13 Avril 2003)

"Et l'autonomie de ton DELL, elle est de combien?"

Quel rapport ? (là faut m'expliquer).

"Il y a que toi qui a des problèmes d'autonomie sur un Mac." : Bêtise ou mauvaise foi ?

Franchement je comprend la déception de .. décus. Pas de quoi organiser un lynchage en rêgle... Surtout avec des arguments comme ça.

FatMike


----------



## Komac (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * évidemment, c'est parceque ma batterie est foutue, grace à X.2.4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Es-tu bien sûr qu'il s'agisse d'un problème d'OS X.2.4 ou .5 ?
Car avec mon iBook 800 14" j'arrive à environ 4h53 d'autonomie avec les réglage de base et l'écran à 60% de luminosité, et en + la carte Airport en fonction


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FatMike:</font><hr /> * "Et l'autonomie de ton DELL, elle est de combien?"

Quel rapport ? (là faut m'expliquer).

"Il y a que toi qui a des problèmes d'autonomie sur un Mac." : Bêtise ou mauvaise foi ?

Franchement je comprend la déception de .. décus. Pas de quoi organiser un lynchage en rêgle... Surtout avec des arguments comme ça.

FatMike  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je fais juste référence à une autre discussion où décus n'était déjà pas content  là 
Il y a des mécontents et il y en aura toujours. Sont ils de bonne foi? J'en doute.
Il y a aussi le clan des PC. Je pense que décus en fait partie.
Je suis très content de mon iBook à tout niveau et recommande chaudement à tous d'acheter un Mac car c'est un excellent matériel.


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

iBook Mandarine : 2H00 à 2H30. La batterie se fait vieille et une neuve est un peu chère ...


----------



## Jausse (13 Avril 2003)

Depuis 10.2.4, j'en suis à 1h15 maximum (et beaucoup plus avant ça). 10.2.5 n'a pas changé grand chose.
iBook 500 combo, 384Mo de ram, DD10Go (pour le moment).


----------



## FdeB (13 Avril 2003)

Ice 600 combo (janvier 2002) :
ex 1h20 à tout casser sur 2.4 (safari/audio/entourage)
15mm sous 9.2.2 en regardant un DVD qui dit mieux ?

d'aileurs à ce propos je n'ai rien trouvé de suffisemment clair sur ces forums pour une bonne utilisation de la batterrie. Car évidement je vais devoir en racheter une !!!
Je précise quand un en et demi mon portable à toujours été branché sur un onduleur ou une prise protégéé APC. Que je ne l'ai jamais pratiquement éteint puisque que je l'enmène partout (sauf une fois pour un voyage de 12 heures en avion)
et qu'iL est très rarement sur batterie (sauf quand je le transporte en veille )
des conseils avisés ???


----------



## emynona (13 Avril 2003)

chuis dans le même cas que toi sauf que je ne mettrais certainement pas le prix dans une nouvelle alim ... plein l'Q d'me faire mettre par Apple, pis d'abord c'est trop gros une pomme ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Comme il est encore sous garantie chuis bon pour leur renvoyer et encore attendre 3 semaines qu'il revienne ... je dis "encore" car il y est déjà reparti pour cause de coupure de rétro-éclairage à force d'ouverture/fermeture du capot ... u know wanna mean ?!


----------



## ederntal (13 Avril 2003)

Ibook12 800 : en utilisation "classique" (lum a fond, itunes, mail, safari d'ouvert... utilisation d'un peu de photoshop et de dreamwaver...) j'ai une moyenne de 3h

En utilisation économique (lum a moitié, peu d'appli ouvertes) je suis dans les 4 heures

Et cela aussi bien sous 9, X.2.3, X.2.4 ou X.2.5...

@+


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jausse:</font><hr /> * Depuis 10.2.4, j'en suis à 1h15 maximum (et beaucoup plus avant ça). 10.2.5 n'a pas changé grand chose.
iBook 500 combo, 384Mo de ram, DD10Go (pour le moment).    * 

[/QUOTE]
Il y a sans doute la réponse  là


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jausse:</font><hr /> * Depuis 10.2.4, j'en suis à 1h15 maximum (et beaucoup plus avant ça). 10.2.5 n'a pas changé grand chose.
iBook 500 combo, 384Mo de ram, DD10Go (pour le moment).    * 

[/QUOTE]
Tiens le lien ne marche pas...
ici 

Il suffit d'écrire en haut battery et tous les sujets apparaitront.


----------



## decoris (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-Miche:</font><hr /> * 
Je fais juste référence à une autre discussion où décus n'était déjà pas content  là 
Il y a des mécontents et il y en aura toujours. Sont ils de bonne foi? J'en doute.
Il y a aussi le clan des PC. Je pense que décus en fait partie.
Je suis très content de mon iBook à tout niveau et recommande chaudement à tous d'acheter un Mac car c'est un excellent matériel.   * 

[/QUOTE]





 (rien d'autre à dire...)


----------



## TDK04 (14 Avril 2003)

Personnellement je suis passé de la 10.2.4 à la 10.2.2 (apres reinstall mais en laissant perf au maximum) et j'ai gagné un peu plus d'une heure d'autonimie, du coup je vais rester sur cette version je pense au vu des post que je viens de lire.


----------



## Onra (14 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un soft sous la main pour tester l'autonomie des batteries ? Comme ça, on pourrait tous faire le même test...

Pour ma part je ne sais pas trop combien de temps dure ma batterie car je n'ai jamais chronométré. Je dirais un peu plus d'une heure pour un iBook 500 qui date de juillet 2001.


----------



## FatMike (14 Avril 2003)

Perso pour suivre l'activité de ma batterie j'ai X-charge et c'est pas mal. Par contre je n'ai pas l'URL où on peut le trouver mais en faisant une petite recherche...

FatMike


----------



## Onra (15 Avril 2003)

J'ai trouvé ça mais c'est vraiment limite en terme de fonctionnalité :

Battery Endurance Measurer


----------



## tomiotomio (15 Avril 2003)

y a vraiment une perte de performance en passant au X.2.5 ? vous m'inquétez là


----------



## melaure (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TDK04:</font><hr /> * Personnellement je suis passé de la 10.2.4 à la 10.2.2 (apres reinstall mais en laissant perf au maximum) et j'ai gagné un peu plus d'une heure d'autonimie, du coup je vais rester sur cette version je pense au vu des post que je viens de lire.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux passer au 10.2.3 sans soucis pour ton autonomie. Ce sont les versions suivantes qui ont un problème. Je reste en 10.2.3 ...


----------



## decoris (15 Avril 2003)

X.2.5 a résolu le probleme normalement...

moi ça déconne encore : il m'annonce 41 min d'autonomie, et quand j'arrive à 0 il reste allumé pendant encore 34 min!!!

ça c'était hier...


----------



## Onra (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * X.2.5 a résolu le probleme normalement...

moi ça déconne encore : il m'annonce 41 min d'autonomie, et quand j'arrive à 0 il reste allumé pendant encore 34 min!!!

ça c'était hier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu ne saurais pas comment zapper le gestionnaire d'énergie par hasard ?


----------



## Jausse (16 Avril 2003)

Apparemment on a le même problème. 30 minutes de temps supplémentaire après que la batterie soit à zéro. Faire un reset du gestionnaire d'énergie (le petit bouton près du minijack) et zapper la PRam n'y changent rien.


----------



## rom17 (16 Avril 2003)

Bonjour 
c'est le même problème.





Avec la 10.2.5,  j'ai gagné une heure et je suis à 3h30 mais l'ibook continue de s'éteindre brutalement à 25% de la fin de la batterie. Pour le redémarrer j'ai besoin de l'adaptateur .
J'ai appelé Apple Care car des américains(sur les forums apple) ont eu leur batterie changée sans problème. 
Je n'ai pas d'apple care et je dois payer un forfait d'assistance et  de diagnostic téléphonique de 72 $ pour que mon problème soit éventuellement résolu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne suis pas d'accord car mon ibook est encore sous garantie jusqu'à mai.
 Vous voyez des solutions ?


----------



## cham (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rom17:</font><hr /> *  Vous voyez des solutions ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
Ben qq soit la marque, si un produit tombe en panne sous garantie, tu le rapportes où tu l'as acheté et tu fais marcher la garantie (le SAV quoi). Problème : ça risque d'être long s'il est renvoyé aux Pays-Bas...


----------



## rom17 (16 Avril 2003)

C'est bien ce que je pense, et je dois l'apporter d'abord à un revendeur agrée (je l'ai acheté sur l'applestore) qui l'examinera (avec devis payant sans doute).
 Ce qui m'agace c'est que Apple semble tacitement reconnaître le problème et certains clients rapidemment dépannés alors que d'autres...


----------



## rezba (16 Avril 2003)

Ce n'est pas tant le fait d'Apple que  celui de ton revendeur. Ainsi, un devis ne doit pas être payant... Certains revendeurs te prêtent des machines pendant une intervention sous garantie. D'autres savent y  faire pour accélérer les opérations prises en charge par Apple. Tout ça, c'est le métier.
Le mien de revendeur, par exemple, il vend des titanium 17" depuis deux semaines après leur sortie, et il en a toujours deux ou trois en stock, alors que d'autres te répondent que ce produit n'est pas disponible chez eux avant un mois lorsque tu passes commande...
Si tu as acheté ton matos sur l'appplestore, tu peux gagner du temps en sautant la case revendeur, et en t'adressant directement à un centre de maintenance agrée, genre Maintronics.


----------



## rezba (16 Avril 2003)

en réunion, je mets l'ibook sur une configuration réseau sans appletalk ni ethernet. Avec de bons réglages de veille, je peux prendre des notes pendant quatre heures sans problèmes, cinq parfois.
Idem dans le train. Lecture d'un DVD de 2 heures sans problèmes.
Au bureau, tout connecté, en partage de fichiers plein d'applis en taches de fond, autonomie de moins de trois heures.
Ecran blanc, tout le temps, luminosité moyenne. ibook 800. 640 Mo de Ram (ça limite les pageout, et donc les accès disques liés).


----------



## Pym (17 Avril 2003)

A lire que certains ne debranchent jamais leur batterie et que celle-ci est morte (RIP) apres un an et demi, je me demande si les batteries n'ont pas les memes problemes que les batteries de camescope d'il y a quelque temps, que l'on devait obligatoirement decharger de temps en temps, sous peine de les voir perdre leur effet capacitif.

Les nouveaux metaux dans les batteries sont censes regler ces problemes, mais on ne sait jamais. De mon cote, je decharge toujours completement la batterie de mon ibook 600 une fois par semaine, et je n'ai aucun pb (sous 10.2.2, certes...)


----------



## Pitchoune (24 Avril 2003)

iBook 700mhz
640Mo
30Go DD
OS X.2.5
Luminosité à fond
Internet + bureautique + qq fois iPhoto

J'arrive à 3h30 sans problème. Pour ma part, je décharge et recharge la batterie complètement à chaque fois.

De plus, en déplacement et la nuit, j'éteinds l'iBook.

C'est clair que l'autonomie n'est plus ce qu'elle était sous OS 9, mais bon, moi je la trouve tout à fait correcte!


----------



## Pitchoune (24 Avril 2003)

J'oubliais, c'est un 14'' et j'ai presque toujours Airport "branché" (je sais pas si ça a une influence).


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Pitchoune:</font><hr /> *

C'est clair que l'autonomie n'est plus ce qu'elle était sous OS 9, mais bon, moi je la trouve tout à fait correcte!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Esperons que les portables centrino ne vont pas passer devant en autonomie sinon ça va faire mauvais genre ...


----------



## iMax (27 Avril 2003)

J'ai reussi à obtenir une nouvelle batterie après avoir gueulé chez Apple. Elle arrive la semaine prochaine par DHL.

Super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seulement, je me demande si le problème ne risque pas de se reposer en 10.2.5...

Est-ce que qqn pourrait m'éclairer ?

Sinon, est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de passer de la 10.2.5 à la 10.2.3 sans devoir formatter/réinstaller ?


----------



## decoris (27 Avril 2003)

le problème est résolu sous X.2.5...
de toute facon, même si tu changeais de batterie sous X.2.4, le problème disparaissait...
donc pas de crainte à avoir, normalement...


----------



## Sebang (30 Avril 2003)

Au fait, si ça peut rassurer Decus, il n'y a pas de perte d'autonomie dans 10.2.6, d'après mes tests (en gros, j'ai toujours 3h30 en utilisation normale).


----------



## Madmac (1 Mai 2003)

Salut.

X-Charges est là:http://bluedays.com/cgi-bin/frtrackerx.pl

je viens de lancer X-Charges et débrancher mon iBook 466 SE, 
on va voir combien de temps il tiens.

Madmac


----------



## jduffas (3 Mai 2003)

salut a tous.
moi, je suis passsé a quelque chose comme 45 minutes...
mon mac a moins d'un an, ...le seul probleme est que je le laisse branché en quasi permanence, en someil.
cela risque t'il d'abimer la batterie (recharge et decharge se feraient toutes seules, dés quelle se decharge un epu toute seule ?)
je ne vois pas d'autre raison.

...et je ne pense pas que la garnatie comprenne la duree de la batterie (ils doivent faire passer ca pour usure normale, ou mauvaise utilisation)


----------



## steph_a_paris (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jduffas:</font><hr /> * salut a tous.
je le laisse branché en quasi permanence, en someil.
cela risque t'il d'abimer la batterie * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui.

Toute batterie fonctionne sur un cycle charge puis décharge et pour un nombre défini de cycles. 
Donc idéalement il faudrait charger complètement la batterie puis l'utiliser jusqu'à décharge complète et la recharger à fond avant réutilisation pour en faire une utilisation maximale.
Mais même en le sachant moi aussi je fais la même chose. C'est souvent chiant de devoir attendre une recharge complète.

De toute façoon il ne faut pas espèrer garder une batterie plus de deux ans en utilisation quotidienne d'un portable vu la techno actuelle.


----------



## decoris (4 Mai 2003)

que risque t on si on retire la batterie quand on travaille sur secteur? imaginons que je ne branche la batterie que quand j'en ai besoin...
elle ne s'use pas si on la laisse débranchée (max 3 jours de suite, j'ai pas mal besoin de bosser sur batterie)


----------



## jduffas (4 Mai 2003)

logiquement, si le prog de gestion est bien fait (ce qui n'et pas sur) lorsque l'on laisse branché le mac, meme si il a la batteir, il devrait la metrte hors circuit.
(jusque la, je pense que c'est le cas)
en revanche j'ai l'impression qu'elle se decharge quand meme un peu, et que dés que la decharge atteind les 1 a 2 %, ...il se mets a la recharger (et la est peut etre la cause de la degradation rapide)

je ne suis pas certain de ce que j'avances, mais cela peut etre une cause de l'usure de ma baterie.

qu'en dites vous ?


----------



## Fadasse (5 Mai 2003)

Qui dit mieux ???????????
Est-ce vraiment 10.2.4 qui vide les batteries ????????
Mon iBook 800 14", en le sortant de veille après être rester brancher et allumé pendant presque 2 semaines, m'a affiché .............. 9H08  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon je ne sais pas si il aurait tenu car je l'ai rebranché aussitôt.


----------



## NicoMac (6 Mai 2003)

Salut,

J'ai acheté mon iBook avec une seconde batterie que j'utilise plus ou moins en alternance avec l'originale.

Depuis l'install de 10.2.4, il se trouve que j'ai toujours utilisé la même batterie qui semble définitivement morte : l'autonomie affichée sur l'iBook après une charge de 100% est de 2h25 exactement, la batterie se décharge en un temps record. Une seule nuit de veille suffit à la vider.

Ce week-end, j'ai réinstallé ma première batterie et là, surprise, je retrouve 4h45 d'autonomie affichée à l'écran et X-Charge me confirme un cycle de décharge nettement plus lent.

Considérant que les deux batteries ont été utilisées de façon relativement bien équilibrée, en respectant les cycles charges-décharges, sur environ une année, le fait que l'une d'elle soit morte ne me semble pas normal. Ce pourrait donc bien être la faute à 10.2.4.

A+


----------



## jduffas (7 Mai 2003)

voici une discussion sur le forum d'apple ...nous ne sommes donc pas les seuls :

http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?128@172.duKoaIxSlhg.13@.3bbf6b95


----------



## Onra (7 Mai 2003)

Ca expliquerait pourquoi mon dd chauffe autant. Il ne doit jamais s'arrêter... pi t'être pour ça que je n'ai plus que 2 heures d'autonomie !


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * avec un ibook 500, je faisais : 
4h sous os 9
3h15 sous X.2
1h sous X.2.4
23'36 sous X.2.5
sur safari et avec itunes qui tourne, exclusivement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce que tu n'expliques pas là, c'est que tu es passé d'un disque dur de 10 Go installé en usine dans ta machine et que tu as toi même installé un autre disque dur de 40 Go.
Je donne le lien pour vérifier mes dires  là 
Il est pas étonnant que ton autonomie en est pris un coup. On le saurait à moins. Je pense que pour d'autres utilisateurs qui se plaignaient aussi ce doit être aussi le cas...


----------



## jduffas (8 Mai 2003)

moi, je n'ai rien modifié, alors que mon autonomie est passée à 45 minutes.


----------



## danar (8 Mai 2003)

Je n'ai rien modifié non plus et je suis passé à 1h... et il s'éteint sans prévenir, pas le moindre petit message d'alerte.


----------



## iBooker (8 Mai 2003)

Je n'ai jamais mesuré la durée de décharge de la batterie mais je dirais entre 2h30 et 3h suivant les réglages et l'utilisation ou non du cd. (iBook de Nov 2001)

Je n'ai pas constaté de perte d'autonomie depuis OS X.2.4; par contre, je n'ai plus le message d'alerte lorsque ma batterie descend en dessous de 10 %  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le mystère reste entier


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jduffas:</font><hr /> * moi, je n'ai rien modifié, alors que mon autonomie est passée à 45 minutes.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Tu le laisses allumé tout le temps sur la batterie ton mac?
Il y a des prescriptions précises de tout constructeur. Encore faut-il les lire et les appliquer.


----------



## Jdrien (8 Mai 2003)

Bonsoir,
je viens de tomber sur ces posts concernant la batterie des iBook. J'ai un 600 15GoDD OS X 10.2.6 384Mo. J'avoue que je l'utilise plus chez moi branché en permanence sur le secteur, le prends quelque fois dans le train ou autre, alors pas trop fait attention... Alors je viens de me mettre sur batterie : 2h30 d'autonomie, après 1/2 heure : 1h40...il me semblait atteindre plus de 3h00, alors je vais la décharger totalement pour une recharge compléte après je vous tiens au courant mais çà m'inquiète tout çà...(acheté en Février 2002). Sinon très content de ce portable pour mes besoins actuels : internet, mail, iphoto(certes assez lent), itunes, BT et T68i !!!! A+
PS : fenêtre économiseur d'énergie, en bas il affiche un pourcentage sous forme d'un nb d'une dizaine de digits !!!!!!!!(icone barre menu OK)


----------



## Jdrien (9 Mai 2003)

Bon, après 2 décharges/recharges complétes : il affiche jusqu'à 3h00 (au début atteignait environ 3h30), mais passe en 5, 10mn à 2h30 (surf avec ie et mail ouvert, bref pas gd chose...), donc au bout d'un peu plus d'un an, déjà bien usée la batterie...faudra que j'essaie si j'peux lire un DVD en entier ! Mais le rapport entre usure/prix d'une batterie, aie aie aie....


----------



## jduffas (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-Miche:</font><hr /> * 
Tu le laisses allumé tout le temps sur la batterie ton mac?
Il y a des prescriptions précises de tout constructeur. Encore faut-il les lire et les appliquer.   * 

[/QUOTE]

je fonctionne la pluspart du temps sur secteur, et je le laisse branché en quasi permanence.
quand je l'utilises sur batterie, je la decharge a chaque fois totalement avant de le rebrancher.
cela n'empeche pas mon autonomie d'etre tombee a 45 minutes.


----------



## Jean-Miche (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jduffas:</font><hr /> * 
je fonctionne la pluspart du temps sur secteur, et je le laisse branché en quasi permanence.
quand je l'utilises sur batterie, je la decharge a chaque fois totalement avant de le rebrancher.
cela n'empeche pas mon autonomie d'etre tombee a 45 minutes.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je suis sur le secteur tout le temps. Mais le mien n'est pas en sommeil complètement puisque je ne suis pas sur la batterie. En fait, ma batterie se recharge complètement quand je suis sur le secteur.
J'ai un iBook avec OS 9.1 et après avoir attentivement lu les éléments de l'aide Apple sur les économies d'énergie, j'ai réglé tel que ma machine:
- suspension d'activité du système: jamais.
- suspension du moniteur: 5'
- suspension du DD: 7'
Peut être que pour OS X c'est différent mais ce doit être à peu près identique.
En tout cas mes mises à jour sont faites régulièrement et sans problème, avec la mise à jour des logiciels des tableaux de bord du menu pomme.
Je voyai que tu avais eu des soucis à ce sujet. Je précise aussi que toutes mes MAJ système ont été faites par le système mis en place par Apple sur ma machine.


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jduffas:</font><hr /> * 
cela n'empeche pas mon autonomie d'etre tombee a 45 minutes.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Est ce que tes problèmes d'autonomie ne viennent pas de la MAJ que tu as faite gratuitement et illégalement? Tu sais Apple fabrique d'excellents matériels et d'excellents softs. Encore faut il télécharger par l'intermédaire de son site, ou acheter les CD de Maj édités par Apple.
Tu n'as pas changé de DD comme d'autre, mais tu as bien une Maj piratée.
J'étaye mes dires par un lien:  là 
Il y a environ 100 personnes qui ont téléchargé cette version piratée.
Je pense qu'ils doivent aussi avoir des problèmes d'autonomie... ou autres.


----------



## nekura (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-Miche:</font><hr /> * 
Il y a environ 100 personnes qui ont téléchargé cette version piratée.
Je pense qu'ils doivent aussi avoir des problèmes d'autonomie... ou autres.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il me semble que le post que tu cite parle de la mise à jour 10.0 vers 10.1.
C'est un peu loin tout ça, les personnes qui se plaignent de problèmes d'autonomie ont surtout des soucis à partir de la version 10.2.4


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nekura:</font><hr /> * 
Il me semble que le post que tu cite parle de la mise à jour 10.0 vers 10.1. C'est un peu loin tout ça, les personnes qui se plaignent de problèmes d'autonomie ont surtout des soucis à partir de la version 10.2.4  * 

[/QUOTE]

Télécharger une version piratée de plus de 600 Mo peut amener des problèmes après.
Il le dit lui même:
jduffas 
Membre 
Enregistré(e) : 26/03/2001 
Messages: 174 
Lieu : paris, ile de france, france 	
 Re: Pb mises à jour automatiques 
      #33494 - 13/12/2001 00:16 	
 Éditer   	 Répondre   	 Citer   

quote:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posté à l'origine par mtra:
Rien ne t'empeche de faire "mettre a jour maintenant" dans le panel de mise a jour !
par contre je suis en maj automatique quotidienne et ca ne me previent pas.... je suis obligé de faire comme ci dessus
------------------------------------------------------------------------

moi c'est pareil, les mises a jours se font tres bien si j'ouvre le "control panel" et je fais "mettre a jours maintenant" mais je suis en automatique, et *ca ne marche plus tout seul depuis, ...je sais plus, peut etre la 10.1.1* 

C'est une mise à jour majeure. Enfin ceux qui ont payé ou téléchargé des versions non piratées n'ont pas ces problèmes d'autonomie majeure (45')!!!! Tu penses bien qu'Apple défend aussi ses vrais utilisateurs.
Les versions piratées ont été possibles en France. Elles l'ont été sans doute dans d'autres pays.


----------



## Sebang (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-Miche:</font><hr /> *Tu penses bien qu'Apple défend aussi ses vrais utilisateurs.* 

[/QUOTE]

N'empêche, je ne sais pas si tout ça est vrai ou pas, mais j'ai sur mon iBook le Jaguar qui était livré avec, je n'ai pas (encore) changé le DD et malgré le passage 10.2.4, j'ai bien toujours mes 3h30 d'autonomie.

Cependant, si cela avait été un "effet volontaire" d'Apple, en auraient-ils fait un article dans leur Knowledge Base alors que ça ne concernerait en majeur partie que des utilisateurs pirates de leur système ?

Après, pour ce qui est changements de DD, c'est toujours un 4200tr, je ne pense pas que ça y change quelque chose non ??


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2003)

ibook G3 700 combo (256 Mo, 40 Go)  sous X.2.6 :

-2H30 d'autonomie en lecture DVD
-3H30 en utilisation classique avec la luminosité d'écran baisse 

sinon le miens c'est mon Ti, j'ai réussie a voir 4H30 d'autonimie


----------



## Sebang (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-Miche:</font><hr /> *Tu penses bien qu'Apple défend aussi ses vrais utilisateurs.* 

[/QUOTE]

Je viens d'avoir un très beau Kernel Panic, c'est comme ça qu'Apple me remercie ??


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
N'empêche, je ne sais pas si tout ça est vrai ou pas, mais j'ai sur mon iBook le Jaguar qui était livré avec, je n'ai pas (encore) changé le DD et malgré le passage 10.2.4, j'ai bien toujours mes 3h30 d'autonomie.
Cependant, si cela avait été un "effet volontaire" d'Apple, en auraient-ils fait un article dans leur Knowledge Base alors que ça ne concernerait en majeur partie que des utilisateurs pirates de leur système ?
Après, pour ce qui est changements de DD, c'est toujours un 4200tr, je ne pense pas que ça y change quelque chose non ??  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour l'autonomie, Apple répond aux questions qui lui sont posés par des utilisateurs sur les forums. Apple ne sait pas si ils ont des versions piratées ou pas. Microsoft protège ses logiciels. Apple le fait aussi. Je suppose que installer des versions pirates n'est pas une chose bonne pour ces utilisateurs.
Toi d'ailleurs qui a fait des maj par Apple uniquemment, tu as toujours une bonne autonomie comme d'autres d'ailleurs.
Il s'avère qu'en regardant dans le détail les messages de celui qui avait une autonomie de 35' et de celui qui en avait 45', je me suis aperçu que l'un avait changé son DD lui même (a t il aussi une version piratée?), et que l'autre avait une maj de plus de 600 Mo piratée. 
J'en déduis qu'il vaut mieux faire ses maj en les payant quand c'est le cas ou en les téléchargeant par le sytème Apple.

Je viens de regarder sur le site de 2 fournisseurs de portables différents d'Apple. Aucun ne propose un DD de 80 Go. 
Un ordinateur est fait pour un DD. Passer à un autre me parait risqué, à moins d'avoir la possibilité spécifique de le faire (disque changeable). Ce qui n'est pas le cas chez Apple pour l'iBook.


----------



## Sebang (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-Miche:</font><hr /> * Je viens de regarder sur le site de 2 fournisseurs de portables différents d'Apple. Aucun ne propose un DD de 80 Go. 
Un ordinateur est fait pour un DD. Passer à un autre me parait risqué, à moins d'avoir la possibilité spécifique de le faire (disque changeable). Ce qui n'est pas le cas chez Apple pour l'iBook.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Certes, mais le DD que je veux mettre est de la série des 80GN, et le 60go qui se trouve sur les nouveaux iBook est je crois lui aussi un 80GN de Hitachi. J'ai juste pris le modèle le plus haut de gamme, et je ne devrais pas avoir de pépins. Après, pour ce qui est de la possibilité de le faire ou pas, tant que j'y arrive, ça me suffira.
A noter que dans la liste des machines compatibles, l'iBook est de la partie (évidemment), donc je ne vois pas où serait le problème... Les problèmes arriverait peut-être à ceux qui changent pour un 5400tr ou qui changent de fournisseur mais là, je crois que les risques sont faibles, tu ne crois pas ?
Et puis si jamais l'iBook est malade à cause de ce DD, ben c'est pas grave, je remettrai le 30go, c'est pas la fin du monde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant à ta phrase "un ordinateur est fait pour un DD", je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre... Je ne vois pas en quoi un ordi serait fait pour un DD spécifiquement. Les PC, ils feraient comment sinon ? Et puis les PowerMac ? On peut leur rajouter "n'importe quel" DD aussi... (on note mes guillemets svp).


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-Miche:</font><hr /> * 
Est ce que tes problèmes d'autonomie ne viennent pas de la MAJ que tu as faite gratuitement et illégalement? Tu sais Apple fabrique d'excellents matériels et d'excellents softs. Encore faut il télécharger par l'intermédaire de son site, ou acheter les CD de Maj édités par Apple.
Tu n'as pas changé de DD comme d'autre, mais tu as bien une Maj piratée.
J'étaye mes dires par un lien:  là * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as fondu un câble Jean-Miche ! La 10.1 que Jean a copiée n'a rien de pirate, c'est une copie qui a été faite au moment où cette mise à jour GRATUITE du système était très difficile à trouver en magasin. D'ailleurs c'est pas pour rien que ce thread n'a pas été fermé par les modérateurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'autre part puisque tu sembles un peu "enquêteur" dans l'âme (voire sévèrement fouineur) tu aurais vu que l'iBook dont parle Jean est équipé d'origine d'une version de Mac OS X... au minimum plus récente que la 10.1, et je crois même que c'est Jaguar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ajoute que ton hypothèse de batterie qui aurait perdu son autonomie à cause de l'utilisation d'un CD non original (et non pas piraté) est complètement délirante, surtout dans le cas présent. A te lire c'est forcément la faute des utilisateurs si ça déconne. Ça arrive certes... mais ta mauvaise foi fait ici un drôle d'effet.

Et je termine sur le fait que tu n'as pas le droit de te permettre d'accuser ainsi ouvertement les gens de piratage, surtout quand ils n'ont a priori rien piraté et que rien ne montre qu'ils ne l'aient fait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au fait tes titres téléchargés sur Kazaa sont des MP3 de CD que tu as acheté ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Attention si ton disque dur crame faudra peut être te demander si ça vient pas de là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Donc tu peux retrouner à tes posts en boucle copié-collé sur Virtual PC, que tu sembles adorer promouvoir, quitte à en exagérer "légèrement" les qualités (je laisse le soin aux "fouineurs" de consulter les posts de Jean-Miche  ici).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé pour la pointe d'agressivité mais tu as dépassé les bornes en premier, et il faut que les choses soient claires...

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * Donc tu peux retrouner à tes posts en boucle copié-collé sur Virtual PC * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne conteste évidemment pas l'utilité de certains de tes posts qui sont la preuve d'une attention louable aux problèmes rencontrés par les utilisateurs de ce forum, ce serait idiot et très excessif de ma part.

'+


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 
T'as fondu un câble Jean-Miche ! La 10.1 que Jean a copiée n'a rien de pirate, c'est une copie qui a été faite au moment où cette mise à jour GRATUITE du système était très difficile à trouver en magasin. D'ailleurs c'est pas pour rien que ce thread n'a pas été fermé par les modérateurs... 
D'autre part puisque tu sembles un peu "enquêteur" dans l'âme (voire sévèrement fouineur) tu aurais vu que l'iBook dont parle Jean est équipé d'origine d'une version de Mac OS X... au minimum plus récente que la 10.1, et je crois même que c'est Jaguar ! 
J'ajoute que ton hypothèse de batterie qui aurait perdu son autonomie à cause de l'utilisation d'un CD non original (et non pas piraté) est complètement délirante, surtout dans le cas présent. A te lire c'est forcément la faute des utilisateurs si ça déconne. Ça arrive certes... mais ta mauvaise foi fait ici un drôle d'effet.

Et je termine sur le fait que tu n'as pas le droit de te permettre d'accuser ainsi ouvertement les gens de piratage, surtout quand ils n'ont a priori rien piraté et que rien ne montre qu'ils ne l'aient fait !  
Désolé pour la pointe d'agressivité mais tu as dépassé les bornes en premier, et il faut que les choses soient claires...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'accuse pas de piratage: je lis tout simplement les posts des gens.
Extrait du lien que j'ai donné concernant cette Maj 
Crunch Crunch 
Membre 
Enregistré(e) : 09/09/2000 
Messages: 130 
Lieu : Orbe 	
 Re: Je peux mettre la MAJ 10.1 en telechargement pour qui veux 
      #27722 - 02/10/2001 13:10 	
 Éditer   	 Répondre   	 Citer   
Bande de BLAIREAU....
Non franchement, vous me décevez !!! Apple fait un système d'expoitation super. Elle travail dessus depuis 5 ans...

Et vous, vous ne pouvez pas attendre 2 semaines pour reçevoir votre pack officel Os_x ? 
Vous préféré Downloader (ce qui est du PUR PIRATAGE ENTRE AUTRES...) la mise a jour !

Je pensse plutot que la majorité d'entre vous on copié Os_X des versions précédentes, est que vous ne vouler toujours pas payer le nouveau système. Je ne fais pas de généralité mais c'est l'impression que j'ai après avoir lu vos commentaire !

Voila ! C'étais la penssée du jour, et moi j'ai commandé ma version COMPLETE, que je payerais 249.- frs. Car je trouve le travail d'Apple formidable, alors je paye. Pour qu'Apple continue d'exister ! 

Et si la solidarité étais dans ce sens, et non dans celui du PIRATAGE, se serais merveilleux. NON ?
Bye.

Crunch Crunch

Tu reconnais toi même que si une machine n'a pas les performances qu'elle avait ce peut être du aux utilisateurs.
J'ai un iBook dont je suis très content et j'essaye de comprendre pourquoi certains utilisateurs ont une autonomie faible.
On ne peut pas laisser dire sur un forum dédié Mac que c'est de la faute du constructeur. Je crois avoir démontré que les utilisateurs peuvent être responsables de ce fait.

Tu sembles effectivement agressif à mon égard. Tu vois bien que je ne m'intéresse pas qu'à Virtual PC et son application possible avec KaZaA.


----------



## maousse (12 Mai 2003)

Sortir un lien d'il y a deux ans, c'est d'un pertinent quand on parle d'un problème informatique...ça laisse rêveur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu veux parler des batteries et d'os 10.2.4, choisis des liens pertinents au moins, et c'est vrai que ce phénomène ne s'est pas produit chez tout le monde, la preuve en est ce forum où il en a déjà été de nombreuses fois question. Mais c'est un problème fréquent tout de même !


Voilà des liens qui parle d'os 10.2.4 et des batteries :
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030311220217671
http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=03/03/10/1254246
....(bon, j'en ai marre des copier coller, il y a google pour ça)


Il s'agit d'une tendance générale (ou tout au moins un mouvement plus fort qu'à l'accoutumée) de problèmes concernant les batteries, tu l'avoueras tout de même.... 

_A force de couper les cheveux en quatre, on finit par être chauve... _


----------



## jduffas (12 Mai 2003)

non, je suis passé par mise a jour logicielle.


----------



## jduffas (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-Miche:</font><hr /> * 

Télécharger une version piratée de plus de 600 Mo peut amener des problèmes après.
Il le dit lui même:
jduffas 
Membre 
Enregistré(e) : 26/03/2001 
Messages: 174 
Lieu : paris, ile de france, france 	
 Re: Pb mises à jour automatiques 
      #33494 - 13/12/2001 00:16 	
 Éditer   	 Répondre   	 Citer   

quote:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posté à l'origine par mtra:
Rien ne t'empeche de faire "mettre a jour maintenant" dans le panel de mise a jour !
par contre je suis en maj automatique quotidienne et ca ne me previent pas.... je suis obligé de faire comme ci dessus
------------------------------------------------------------------------

moi c'est pareil, les mises a jours se font tres bien si j'ouvre le "control panel" et je fais "mettre a jours maintenant" mais je suis en automatique, et ca ne marche plus tout seul depuis, ...je sais plus, peut etre la 10.1.1 

C'est une mise à jour majeure. Enfin ceux qui ont payé ou téléchargé des versions non piratées n'ont pas ces problèmes d'autonomie majeure (45')!!!! Tu penses bien qu'Apple défend aussi ses vrais utilisateurs.
Les versions piratées ont été possibles en France. Elles l'ont été sans doute dans d'autres pays.    * 

[/QUOTE]

d'ou te permets tu de dire que j'ai piraté le systeme ? !!!
je l'ai acheté depuis la versino Beta !
j'ai ensuite fait toutes les mises a jour par mise a jour logicielle.
il n'y  a que la 10.1 que j'ai telechargé car lors de sa sortie, je ne sais pas si tu te souviens, mais il suffisait de donner sa preuve d'achat de son 10.0 dans les boutiques, et c'etait gratuit, ...sauf que l'aprovisionnement etait raté.

et je n'avais pas encore mon ibook.

mon ibook a eu comme X de depart X.2


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> *
Si tu veux parler des batteries et d'os 10.2.4, choisis des liens pertinents au moins, et c'est vrai que ce phénomène ne s'est pas produit chez tout le monde, la preuve en est ce forum où il en a déjà été de nombreuses fois question. Mais c'est un problème fréquent tout de même !
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je laisse la conclusion à un intervenant de ce sujet (la fameuse maj 10.1 pour tout le monde)
Crunch Crunch 
Membre 


Enregistré(e) : 09/09/2000 
Messages: 130 
Lieu : Orbe 	
 Re: Je peux mettre la MAJ 10.1 en telechargement pour qui veux 
      #27736 - 02/10/2001 22:15 	
 Éditer   	 Répondre   	 Citer   

quote:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:

Non c'est n'est pas du piratage, cette MAJ est 
GARTUITE Donc ce n'est pas du piratage.

Greg
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ha... Voila le centre du problème... GRATUITE
Mais GRATUITE pour qui ? Pour les gens qui ont acheté une version
précédente de l' O.S en question. Et tu serai vraiment naïf de croire
que les 90 personnes qui on Downloader hier chez toi hier on tous acheté une version commersiale de OS_X !

Si tu pouvais faire prouver "on-line" (avant le download) que la personne a bien acheté sont O.S, LA je trouverais ton geste formidable.
Mais le monde est tel qu'il est... Et je ne crois plus depuis longtemps 
a la bonne fois des gens. 

Fait attention donc. Si Apple vennais a savoir ce qu'il se passe par là, sa pourrais faire très mal !

Car pour avoir Os_X version 10.1 les gens on maintenant 2 solution :

1)
- Copier une version Os_X antérieur ( ce qui se trouve assez facilement
maintenant).
- Downloaderl a Màj depuis ton serveur.

Coûts: 0.- (ou le prix du CD vièrge)

2)
- Acheter la version complète chez un revendeur ou sur Apple Store.

Coûts: 249.-
Je crois que les gens auront vite fait le calcul. Apple aussi !

Bye
Crunch Crunch 

Avoir des numéros pour un logiciel me semblent importants.
Il y a des utilisateurs qui ont des problèmes d'autonomie et d'autres pas.


----------



## Onra (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-Miche:</font><hr /> * Avoir des numéros pour un logiciel me semblent importants.
Il y a des utilisateurs qui ont des problèmes d'autonomie et d'autres pas.* 

[/QUOTE]

Supputer sur la mauvaise fois des gens n'est pas bien accueilli dans une communauté où le piratage est très restreint. Avant de passer sous mac, je n'avais jamais vu des gens acheter une version de leur OS à part lors de l'achat d'une nouvelle machine.

Quand aux pbms d'autonomie, ils sont bien réels et le nombre de posts sur les forums d'Apple sur ce sujet permet aisément de se rendre compte que ce n'est pas un pbm isolé lié à une version illégale du système.

Merci d'éviter de casser du sucre sur le dos d'hypotéthiques pirates. Je te rappelle que les dénonciations calomnieuses sont aussi punies par la loi.


----------



## jduffas (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-Miche:</font><hr /> * 

Je laisse la conclusion à un intervenant de ce sujet (la fameuse maj 10.1 pour tout le monde)
Crunch Crunch 
Membre 


Enregistré(e) : 09/09/2000 
Messages: 130 
Lieu : Orbe 	
 Re: Je peux mettre la MAJ 10.1 en telechargement pour qui veux 
      #27736 - 02/10/2001 22:15 	
 Éditer   	 Répondre   	 Citer   

quote:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:

Non c'est n'est pas du piratage, cette MAJ est 
GARTUITE Donc ce n'est pas du piratage.

Greg
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ha... Voila le centre du problème... GRATUITE
Mais GRATUITE pour qui ? Pour les gens qui ont acheté une version
précédente de l' O.S en question. Et tu serai vraiment naïf de croire
que les 90 personnes qui on Downloader hier chez toi hier on tous acheté une version commersiale de OS_X !

Si tu pouvais faire prouver "on-line" (avant le download) que la personne a bien acheté sont O.S, LA je trouverais ton geste formidable.
Mais le monde est tel qu'il est... Et je ne crois plus depuis longtemps 
a la bonne fois des gens. 

Fait attention donc. Si Apple vennais a savoir ce qu'il se passe par là, sa pourrais faire très mal !

Car pour avoir Os_X version 10.1 les gens on maintenant 2 solution :

1)
- Copier une version Os_X antérieur ( ce qui se trouve assez facilement
maintenant).
- Downloaderl a Màj depuis ton serveur.

Coûts: 0.- (ou le prix du CD vièrge)

2)
- Acheter la version complète chez un revendeur ou sur Apple Store.

Coûts: 249.-
Je crois que les gens auront vite fait le calcul. Apple aussi !

Bye
Crunch Crunch 

Avoir des numéros pour un logiciel me semblent importants.
Il y a des utilisateurs qui ont des problèmes d'autonomie et d'autres pas.

* 

[/QUOTE]

c' est bien t'es partit dans ton trip, mais saches que :

1- j'ai acheté la version Beta.
2 - j'ai acheté la 10.0
3 - j'ai certes telechargé la 10.1 faute de disponibilité en boutique
4 - j'ai fait toutes mes mises a jour par mise a jour logicielle 
5 - j'ai ENSUITE acheté un ibook avec Jaguar "inside".

alors arettes de me souler avec tes versions pirates.
on est ici pour parler d'un probleme d'autonomie de batteries et pas de piratage informatique.
si tu veux lancer le sujet, et bien vas en creer un et on viendra peut etre en discuter.

et fais attention a la diffamation.
merci.


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2003)

merci de recentré le sujet (avis avant fermeture)


----------



## Sebang (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * merci de recentré le sujet (avis avant fermeture) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais, avec un DD firewire externe autoalimenté, je suis descendu à 3h d'autonomie... C'est dû à un disque dur pirate vous croyez ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol, petite boutade, mais le chiffre de l'autonomie est bien réel.


----------



## Onra (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

Ouais, avec un DD firewire externe autoalimenté, je suis descendu à 3h d'autonomie... C'est dû à un disque dur pirate vous croyez ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol, petite boutade, mais le chiffre de l'autonomie est bien réel.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca y est ca tourne ? As-tu intervertis les deux disques ?


----------



## Fadasse (13 Mai 2003)

Ben me voilà en 10.2.6 et 4H20 avec seuleument le finder.
J'ai allumé la machine et attendu qques minutes que le compteur se stabilise.


----------



## Sebang (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Ca y est ca tourne ? As-tu intervertis les deux disques ?






* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas encore, j'ai pas la clef Allen qu'il faut pour enlever les 3 vis sous la coque. J'aurai eu le temps de faire ça hier soir si le Mr Bricolage du coin n'était pas fermé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais aller acheter ça tout à l'heure et je vais monter ça demain je pense.
Les tests d'autonomie, je les ai fait en mettant le 80go dans le boîtier externe (c'est d'un compliqué il faut dire : tu enlèves l'arrière du boîtier, tu branches le disque sur la prise et tu remets le tout dans la boîter. Tu branches sur le port firewire et hop, le disque monte sur le bureau.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais là, demain, ça va être sa fête. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est chiant faut dire les journées pleines de travail, on a plus le temps de changer le DD de son iBook.


----------



## Cesca (28 Mai 2003)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article2.html?artnum=86284&amp;sessionID=anonymous
Je vais faire un échange ma batterie défaillante dans le cadre de mon AppleCare. 

Si j'ai bien compris l'article d'Apple, quand j'aurais installé la nouvelle batterie, pour la calibrer, la première fois je la charge au maximum et je la laisse se décharger jusqu'à ce que l'iBook se mette en veille, sans tenir compte du traditionnel message d'alerte. C'est ça ?  Mon anglais est un peu en sommeil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci
Cesca


----------



## Zitoune (30 Mai 2003)

Ben j'suis déçu : moi qui pensais qu'on pouvait travailler loin d'une prise de courant pendant 4 à 5 heures avec un iBook...


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

Ma batterie tiens difficilement plus d'une heure depuis que j'ai essayé OS 10.2.6. Il faut que j'essaye la manip de réinitialisation.


----------



## decoris (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-Miche:</font><hr /> * 

Ce que tu n'expliques pas là, c'est que tu es passé d'un disque dur de 10 Go installé en usine dans ta machine et que tu as toi même installé un autre disque dur de 40 Go.
Je donne le lien pour vérifier mes dires  là 
Il est pas étonnant que ton autonomie en est pris un coup. On le saurait à moins. Je pense que pour d'autres utilisateurs qui se plaignaient aussi ce doit être aussi le cas...   * 

[/QUOTE]


rien a voir avec le changement du DD, je tenais encore plus de 2h après le changement.

concernant ce que tu dis des softs piraté, c'est de la pure invention... j'ai installé jaguar proprement sur un disque tout beau, depuis un CD officiel, et je n'ai eu le problème que juste après la mise à jour X.2.4...

je ne vois pas comment n'étant pas sous mac os X tu peux émettre toutes ces hypothèses sans aucun fondement...

sur ce, je retourne au boulot...


----------



## Totophe (30 Juin 2003)

Si cela peut vous intéresser, je suis en X.6 et j'ai rencontré un problème de batterie similaire. Cette après midi, j'ai resetté le "gestionnaire d'énergie" ce qui semble avoir au moin doublé la longévité sur batterie.

Je poursuis mes tests.


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Juillet 2003)

Comment on reset le gestionnaire d'énergie?


----------



## Onra (3 Juillet 2003)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> * Comment on reset le gestionnaire d'énergie?  *



Ca depend du modele d'iBook...


----------



## ederntal (3 Juillet 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca depend du modele d'iBook...
> *



Et pour les récents ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca depend du modele d'iBook...
> *



Ça n'est pas un petit bouton qu'on trouve sur le côté ou à l'arrière, mais qui n'existe plus sur les derniers modèles, non?


----------



## Onra (4 Juillet 2003)

Weboliver : Effectivement pour mon iBook 500 c'est un petit bouton de reset au dessus de la sortie son.

Pour les iBooks récents, il faut débrancher le portable du secteur, enlever la batterie, appuyer simultanément sur shift-ctrl-option et le bouton de démarrage pdt une minute. Ensuite redémarrer la machine.

Si l'heure est au premier janvier 1901 c'est que l'opération est réussie...


----------



## 406 (7 Juillet 2003)

comme je voulais pas que ma nana s'endorme pour me tenir eveillé sur l'autoroute de nuit. j'ai acheter la planète des singes en dvd à la station service (95 francs) les écouteurs de l'ipod et visionage sur le tita 1ghz . aprés les deux heures du film. resté 12% de batterie. z'auriez vu la tete des gens en bus qu'on doublait ou pendant le plein. le portable vaut aussi chère qu'un systeme alpine dvd avec écran taille de nain.


----------



## Zitoune (28 Août 2003)

Qu'en est-il de l'autonomie avec MacOS 9 ?


----------

